# Tick Tock



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi i am back again to entertain you. This time not with my music but with my dance. I used to love dance when i was small, break dance... but was a kickout in school. But still i tried my best. What do you say?






And acting like as in theatres....


----------

